
Ask HN: Best resources for running a successful Kickstarter campaign? - shahzeb
What are some good ebooks &#x2F; actual books &#x2F; websites out there for running a successful online fundraising campaign?
======
chatmasta
Why don't you observe the successful campaigns yourself and copy what they do?

